# Another Policeman Killed



## 911 (Dec 29, 2014)

This keeps up, I may be rehired. This is becoming an all too often read about event. A police officer never knows what to expect when he goes out on a call and domestic violence cases can sometimes be the most dangerous. This is why we always try to get the instigator or aggressor outside. Inside the house, the person with the weapon is in his comfort zone. Outside, for whatever reason, (actually a psychologist can explain it better than I can), the person feels alone and more unsure of himself and will usually capitulate into being more calm and cooperative. Or, so we are told. 

I can't fault the young officer because I wasn't there to see what went on, but it is always best to have a second officer present, if they were aware that this sick man had a weapon, which I don't know if they knew that before the officer went out on the call. 

I will pray for this young man's family and hope that you will too, or at least keep his family in your thoughts.

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/crime/ariz-critically-shot-domestic-violence-call-article-1.2058317


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 29, 2014)

Sad. Not a good way to end the year. We should be thankful for every officer that finishes their shift alive which is a lot.

Just as sad is the pressure will not let up because the Ferguson and NY rhetoric & protest has spread with police in California and Florida under fire.

http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...-targeted-deputies-survive-drive-by-shooting/

http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-lapd-patrol-car-shot-20141228-story.html

I hope police don't turn this into the Dorner manhunt where several completely innocent unassociated civilians were shot. I think the police have much more support now.


----------



## oldman (Dec 29, 2014)

With New Year's Eve just around the corner, I can only hope that all police stay safe.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 30, 2014)

We can only hope that colder weather will keep these protesters from stirring up more hatred toward police...


----------



## kcvet (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## tnthomas (Dec 30, 2014)

As a citizen and a retiree from a large So Calif. LE agency I am always grieved by such news.     Those that incite hatred towards law enforcement should be called-out, perhaps prosecuted for their actions.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 30, 2014)

tnthomas said:


> As a citizen and a retiree from a large So Calif. LE agency I am always grieved by such news.     Those that incite hatred towards law enforcement should be called-out, perhaps prosecuted for their actions.



Yes... just as the police who kill unarmed people... and strangle them to death on camera should..  It is a two way street..   There are bad cops.. there are cops that abuse their power too..  wearing a badge does not make you above the law.  They are not always justified in what they do and they should be called out and prosecuted for their actions..  not given a free pass to terrorize.


Ok...  I'm bracing myself for being called a cop hater and whatever else you want to call me...  Because you all don't know that I am not in favor of the random killing of police for no reason...  Right?.....   /sarcasm.


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 30, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Yes... just as the police who kill unarmed people... and strangle them to death on camera should..  It is a two way street..   There are bad cops.. there are cops that abuse their power too..  wearing a badge does not make you above the law.  They are not always justified in what they do and they should be called out and prosecuted for their actions..  not given a free pass to terrorize.



Yes, this is a given and understood [I would hope] by most.   

  I haven't seen a case of "bad cops" locally in years, but have seen them indeed prosecuted.    Once while on jury duty I had to request excusal from consideration from being placed as a juror for a particular case- turns out that I knew and had worked with the defendant and other deputies involved.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 30, 2014)

I just looked, and the number of police shot in 2014 is 50, as of this morning...almost 1 a week.  The number of police who have lost their lives this year is 126.  

http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way...14?utm_medium=RSS&utm_campaign=storiesfromnpr

These number are down substantially from previous years...the rate spiked way back in about 1974....but still, this shows just how hazardous being a police officer can be.  Even a minor traffic stop can quickly turn deadly for an officer.  Is it any wonder that cops are on "edge" anytime they have to confront someone?  Then, if that person acts confrontational with the cop, things can quickly get out of hand.  A cop has to make a split second decision in such cases, and being human, they cannot always be right.    

Our media, especially venues like CNN, have only made the situation worse, IMO, by their endless biased coverage of events this year, and have put the police in an even more precarious position.  We can always "Monday Morning Quarterback" these events, but unless we are faced with our own life threatening situations, we have NO idea of what we would do, and should Not condemn the police in the rare case where they might be wrong.  I doubt that any police officer gets out of bed in the morning and decides to shoot someone today.


----------



## 911 (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks, Paul.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 30, 2014)

911 said:


> Thanks, Paul.



What are you thanking him for?   Do you believe he has to convince ANYONE here that is not a horrible thing..   seriously no one hates the police...  just the bad ones need to be taken off the street.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 30, 2014)

I feel sorry for anyone who loses their life  on the job, and I image the grief of their families is very great.  Of course, when somebody applies for a high risk job like cop, firefighter, pilot, etc., they know there are more risks involved in those fields.  My heart goes out to anyone and their families who is killed senselessly, regardless of their occupation.


----------



## 911 (Mar 12, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> What are you thanking him for?   Do you believe he has to convince ANYONE here that is not a horrible thing..   seriously no one hates the police...  just the bad ones need to be taken off the street.



I am thanking him because I thought he said some nice and good things about police officers. I don't understand what you are questioning?


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 12, 2015)

You must be bored... this thread is from December..


----------



## Catraoine (Mar 12, 2015)

My second eldest son is in the Police Force, and every time I hear of a police shooting my stomach drops to my feet. I have never told him ( nor will I ) how much I didn't want him to join the Force, but it was his dream so Mum keeps quiet.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 12, 2015)

I hope your son stays safe Catraoine, it must be hard for a mother to have one of their children in any high risk occupation like that...I feel for you.


----------



## Catraoine (Mar 12, 2015)

Thank you Seabreeze, he joined eighteen years ago, he is stationed at a very high risk area here in Queensland and has been there from day one. He has told me some stories that made me so proud of him but at the same time I really didn't need to hear them. He is good at his job and gets very angry at the Police who don't do the right thing as it just puts the rest of them in more danger. He has lots of funny stories as well but my gut feeling is that he has stopped telling me of the more dangerous situations and I am ok with that. I don't need the details, my imagination does that for me !!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 12, 2015)

Catraoine said:


> He is good at his job and gets very angry at the Police who don't do the right thing as it just puts the rest of them in more danger.



I'm sure he's a fine policeman and very smart also to be angry at the bad cops who cast a negative shadow on the rest of the force.  We have a problem in the US because of police who don't do the right thing, makes it hard for the citizens and their fellow officers and puts everyone involved in danger.


----------

